# reardon smith welsh city,vancouver city and leeds city



## claredav (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi, My dad was on thes ships during1959-1962 while he was in the merchant navy. can anyone please tell me how i can get hold of any information and photos, grew lists etc.

Thanks


----------



## Bilgediver (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Clare

You might get a reply here as some shipmates may remember.. I was on the Leeds City and Welsh city around these times and wonder if your dads name was JIM? I have pictures somewhere and movies taken during these voyages. Capt Parkhouse was the skipper and Sukeinik was chief on the Leeds city but I will have to think hard as to who was on the Welsh city though I remember Eric Poingdestre was second and the chief was a lover of opera who had a low opinion of my liking for the musical Carmen Jones

If you go to the gallery there are pictures of the Welsh city in Port Said I believe just put in the name bilgediver in the search and you will get a few pictures. Heaven forbid you might even see pictures of your dad at some distant airport. Stranger things have happened


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Clare
I have a model of Welsh City made by a "sparks" whose hobby it was. He advertised about 6 or more models in Sea Breezes. He had retired and his wife told him to get rid of the models !!


----------

